# Rubella non-immune



## Beachbum32459 (May 15, 2017)

I'm looking for the ICD code for RUBELLA NON-IMMUNE for a mom who is post op day 1 C-section. Any suggestions?


----------



## Devprasad (Aug 17, 2018)

*Rubell Non-immune*


```

```
RUBELLA 
	
	



```

```
NON-IMMUNE, Which simply says that He/She is not-immune to the Rubella infection.That is He/She lacks immunity to Rubella.That person is very prone to Rubella infection.It is just a prophylaxis term.
For further coding, Use Z01.84(Encounter for other specified special examinations).

*Code path* :
         Examination (for) (following) (general) (of) (routine) --> immunity status testing Z01.84

Kindly let me know any further code is available.

Thank you.


----------

